# Cleaning Up Sacred Cow-Patties



## Nifft (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for locking down some of the MANY useless "sacred cow" threads.

It's an odd phenomenon: one thread on a topic spawned a somewhat interesting discussion, which blossomed into two child threads -- one of which was potentially interesting. Then, today, we suddenly had 1.43 (metric) bazillion threads with tiny first posts and provocative titles. Is it just one user's spam, or is this form of attention-grabbing a meme that people (particularly mods) have experience with?

Rubbernecking on the Infobahn, -- N

EDIT: changed thread title


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 20, 2007)

Didn't we recently have an "I'm THROUGH with "I'M THROUGH WITH" threads" thread?


----------



## Nifft (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah. But this thread is just a "thank you" for the swift kicking of spam-cans in their ... er ... cans.

 -- N


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks! And particular thanks to Wulf Ratbane, who _didn't_ post "Piratecat: Essential Moderator or Sacred Cow?"


----------



## FickleGM (Jun 20, 2007)

I think that PirateCat should be limited to 10 thread closings per day.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 21, 2007)

*Darkness* now also has a confirmed cow kill.

... and it's a thread about Piratecat as a sacred cow. _sigh_ Humor is nice, but this is too predictable to be funny.

- - -

Seriously, anyone have insight into why meme-spamming is getting more popular? Could we contain stuff like that by preemptively putting up a single thread for people to make Sacred Cow jokes?

It's not actually that annoying, but it is pointlessly annoying, and I wonder if there's anything that can be done.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Seriously, anyone have insight into why meme-spamming is getting more popular? Could we contain stuff like that by preemptively putting up a single thread for people to make Sacred Cow jokes?



Being a copy cat requires less thought and makes you look smarter than you are?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 21, 2007)

*shrug*  I just posted mine as parody of the others that were kinda annoying to see cropping up on the front page of the General forum.  Of course somehow that didn't get the point across, that the quasi-4E threads that basically boiled down to 'why isn't D&D all UA-Generic-Classes or GURPS-Lite or C&C based?', were getting annoying.

Didn't mean to fan the flames of further silly threads in that vein.  :\ 

And I'm just snarky/sarcastic by nature; when all you have are sour grapes around you, you make raisins.  Or wine.  Or grape juice maybe.      I dunno what I'm getting at now..... *shuffles off*


----------



## diaglo (Jun 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Being a copy cat requires less thought and makes you look smarter than you are?




i'd go so far as to say a  "poor imitation of the real thing"


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 21, 2007)

Sheesh.  Are you all paying for bandwidth by the bit?  A little bit of silliness is welcome, I say.  

And I cherish the irony of Piratecat being too late to lock the 'Is Piratecat Essential' thread  I figured he'd unlock it just so he could re-lock it himself.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 21, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> *shrug*  I just posted mine as parody of the others that were kinda annoying to see cropping up on the front page of the General forum.




The problem with the logic of that kind of parody is that it is one more thing that crops up in the general forum.  It effectively adds to the problem by shoving even more of the content you want to see off the front page.

And, to be honest, rarely in the history of man has sarcasm served to make the target see the light of reason.  Making the other guy look or feel foolish does not make you look like a reasonable person with whom they'd be happy to come to an arrangement.  It makes you into an antagonist - and when do willful folks on the internet give in to antagonists?

Next time, if you don't like it, report the problem to the mods.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 21, 2007)

Not to mention, if people want to be silly, there's the Off-Topic forum to do it in.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jun 21, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Seriously, anyone have insight into why meme-spamming is getting more popular? Could we contain stuff like that by preemptively putting up a single thread for people to make Sacred Cow jokes?




Two reasons:

1.  ENWorld is growing.  The bigger it gets, the bigger the chance that at least someone out there thinks the thread is funny enough to post it.  Bigger size can also make things a little more hostile (since annonimity increases), and makes things harder to moderate.

2.  It's summertime.  All the youngin's that just got out of school now have more internet time on their hands.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 22, 2007)

Deset Gled said:
			
		

> 2.  It's summertime.  All the youngin's that just got out of school now have more internet time on their hands.



 Aaaaaah-hah!

Do you know, I'm old enough to remember back when *September* was the time to fear this sort of thing? 



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> i'd go so far as to say a "poor imitation of the real thing"



 And for that I applaud you, good sir! 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Gulla (Jun 22, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Do you know, I'm old enough to remember back when *September* was the time to fear this sort of thing?



Yay! There are other certified Dinosaurs here! I suppose you even remember when September didn't last all year, as well?

The September reference brightened this morning. If you're ever in the aerea (Trondheim, Norway) I'll buy you a beer.

Håkon


----------



## BOZ (Jun 29, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Aaaaaah-hah!
> 
> Do you know, I'm old enough to remember back when *September* was the time to fear this sort of thing?




there was a time when children got out of school in September and rushed to the internet?


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 30, 2007)

Deset Gled said:
			
		

> 2.  It's summertime.  All the youngin's that just got out of school now have more internet time on their hands.




It is? *looks outside at the frost* hmmm....


----------



## Nifft (Jun 30, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> there was a time when children got out of school in September and rushed to the internet?



 Well, in Austria... 

 -- N


----------

